# 3.2 belly pan on the 2.0t



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Supposedly helps with aerodynamics, keeps the bottom of the engine cleaner, protects from blah blah blah.... 

Either way, I switched belly pans this week. The rear bolts up to three pre-threaded holes on the subframe. 

If you want to do the same, the PN for the pan is: 
Belly Pan 1K0 825 237 P 
Bolts (3x) 1K0 825 951 


































Dave


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Ahhh...I get it! It's the dimples- like a golf ball  
But it does look cool


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

good info. This might also keep crap off the subframe cradle. Mine gets loaded up with rocks and pieces of asphalt.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, now i understand why some folks on the other "belly pan" thread didnt think it was needed. 

I didnt realize the 2.0T cars had a crappy, useless one. I assumed all A3's had the full one like my 3.2 

good post. thanks!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^ this.

Nice to have the P/N, as mine is getting pretty beat.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

I just lost my original one in the Christmas weekend Blizzard because it got caught on some ice backing off a snow drift that froze, I installed this pan on it and it is 10x nice plus the screw in the back would have prevented how I lost mine



edit on mine;

it is part # 1K0-825-235-AD and the only difference is it has sound deadening material on the side towards the engine bay and cost almost twice as much:laugh:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

how much is that for the 3.2?


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

ECS has it for $74 and $ $1.40 each screw


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

NY_Avant said:


> ECS has it for $74 and $ $1.40 each screw


geniuneaudi had it for $57


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> geniuneaudi had it for $57


Well that's much better. Screws were probably less than $1.40 too I take it?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

The 3.2's belly pan has an extra naca duct, which might suck so much extra air from the underside that it might bottom out the suspension on the 2.0's.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

LWNY said:


> The 3.2's belly pan has an extra naca duct, which might suck so much extra air from the underside that it might bottom out the suspension on the 2.0's.


:laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

LWNY said:


> The 3.2's belly pan has an extra naca duct, which might suck so much extra air from the underside that it might bottom out the suspension on the 2.0's.


yes, but the negative lift is cancelled out by the turbo boost.:beer:


----------



## warchieft2k (Aug 16, 2010)

Im getting it!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Dave this is a good, inexpensive suggestion.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Does this make changing the oil harder? I.e. does it cover the oil pan/drain plug?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Does this make changing the oil harder? I.e. does it cover the oil pan/drain plug?


for me i usually take the pan out to get to the oil filter so it will be same for me


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Has anyone delved into the stamped steel belly pan/skid plate? I'm considering it in the sorta-kinda-not-too-far off future...

It looks the same as the 3.2 plastic pan, except, obviously, the material is different.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> for me i usually take the pan out to get to the oil filter so it will be same for me


Ah yes but TSI has the filter up top  So I guess this would have to be removed to get to the drain plug?



Rob Cote said:


> Has anyone delved into the stamped steel belly pan/skid plate? I'm considering it in the sorta-kinda-not-too-far off future...
> 
> It looks the same as the 3.2 plastic pan, except, obviously, the material is different.


Who makes that one and how much does it cost?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Who makes that one and how much does it cost?


OEM euro parts

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Search/Skid_Plate/ES1892332/


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

any better MPG with the new bellypan?


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> OEM euro parts
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Search/Skid_Plate/ES1892332/


Well that's certainly a bit more pricey!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That's why I wanted to know if someone had tried one out. Something tells me the fitment of an OEM skid plate is going to be spot on. Maybe even worth it! Also, the steel should last much longer than most aftermarket plates I've seen which are aluminum.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> any better MPG with the new bellypan?


Only on red colored cars.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> That's why I wanted to know if someone had tried one out. Something tells me the fitment of an OEM skid plate is going to be spot on. Maybe even worth it! Also, the steel should last much longer than most aftermarket plates I've seen which are aluminum.


I've have an aluminum one on my Passat for 5 years, looks brand new still...except for a couple of dents and scrapes. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Well that's certainly a bit more pricey!


Not OEM, but same chit: $275 http://www.evolutionimport.com/Evolution_Osiris_Skid_Plate_For_Audi_A3_p/a-00003-008.htm


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

that one doesn't have any of the NACA ducts from the OEM ones. Maybe it doesn't need it since it is so much smaller than the OEM one that air just leak around it.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Not OEM, but same chit: $275 http://www.evolutionimport.com/Evolution_Osiris_Skid_Plate_For_Audi_A3_p/a-00003-008.htm


That thing looks like it should be on the A-Team van!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

LWNY said:


> that one doesn't have any of the NACA ducts from the OEM ones. Maybe it doesn't need it since it is so much smaller than the OEM one that air just leak around it.


Lol srsly. I'd want the vents directing the air to the tranny.

Dave


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

A true skid plate should be able to hold the weight of the car right? I wonder if any of these are actually so capable?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> A true skid plate should be able to hold the weight of the car right? I wonder if any of these are actually so capable?


Steel gets my vote. :thumbup:


----------



## warchieft2k (Aug 16, 2010)

will this fit on my 2010 GTI????

i left mine on a parking stopper.... FML LOL


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I'm having the oem steel plate installed this Friday. It is heavy, but then so is the bill for damages to the parts under there!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

No joy...Same problem as another had, only he had the 2.0! The large bar that supports the front of the steel pan did not clear the compressor  After his problems I double-checked the part numbers, to no avail unfortunately.

Hopefully someone has the correct mounting bar that will clear the 3.2's compressor!


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

I will install this for improved aerodynamics as it should smoothen the flow and reduce the air pressure under the car, thus adding some downforce (or suction as u preffer). Maybe the gain isn't huge but it should be there, especially with a properly lowered car and a front air dam and/or splitter !


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

Aerodynamic wonders


----------



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

i had to remove my belly pan a coiuple weeks ago due to it getting tore up in a snow storm. i have a 2009 2.0tQ. i'm planning on replacing it and i'm interested in the 3.2 version is it will fit. 

so to crew219 (or anyone else that might be able to anser this), what year is your a3 and is it quattro? i'm not sure if year or quattro matters in this case but i've seen it does in many others.

thanks


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

3.2 is quattro only and if it fits 2.0 fwd
it will fit 2.0 q


----------

